# كورسات في هندسة الاتصالات



## نهلة الزين (8 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*
* ممكن تفيدوني بكورسات في هندسة الاتصالات في القاهرة ممكن الاقيها وين
في اي جامعه واي زمن ومدتها كم 
وشكرا*​


----------



## aliece6 (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عماد الكبير (9 يونيو 2010)

يا اختى الكريمة فى مراكز تدريب كثيرة فى القاهرة وماذا تريد انته وانا سوف ادللك على الطريق ومعنى ماذا تريدة انته اى ما هى الكورسات التى تريدها لان يوجد كورسات كثيرة وكل مركز متخصص فى شئ معين وشكرا ..


----------

